# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  مشكلة في htc xe

## zeussss

*htc xe*   			 			السلام عليكم 
htc xe عملت له هارد ريسيت صار ما يشوف شبكات الوايرلس بالمرة 
ماهو الحل والجهاز غير معمول له روت الرجاء امدادي بالطريقة والملفات المطلوبة مع الشرح ان امكن 
مع فالئق الشكر لللادارة والاعضاء

----------

